

Ask HN: What's your main browser now? - ConceitedCode

Firefox has added a lot of awesome developer tools lately and seems to be responding to the developer community in a great way. Has that made you switch to or continue using Firefox? Or is chrome your browser of choice? Maybe even safari or IE?
======
blowski
I don't have a 'main' browser. I use Firefox as my development browser, Chrome
for office apps, and Safari for general reading. It's not paranoia, it just
lets me keep things separate in a very easy way.

------
gnok
I really like Safari's Reader and that feature alone keeps me on Safari.
Readability and other similar plugins on Chrome are nice, but I don't find
them as well done as Reader.

------
timrosenblatt
Chrome on laptop and phone. Mobile Safari and desktop FF are the occasional
fallbacks. I'm no longer a dev, otherwise my answers would be different.

------
CyberDroiD
Safari for most needs, with Chrome as a great secondary browser. IE and
Firefox for testing.

